# Unknown Columbia bike



## Andrewr05 (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone know what model Columbia this is and what it might be worth?
I think it might be a westfield but I'm not sure...

*PICS:*


----------



## Parker (Oct 7, 2008)

That's definitely a Columbia three star, which is made by the westfield company. Probably mid fifties, but you can get exact year by getting the serial by the left rear dropout and using the serial chart at www.oldroads.com . Looks like yours is missing the delta head light and original rear rack, other than that pretty much all there. The coaster brake arm is loose and can easily be fixed.


----------



## Andrewr05 (Oct 7, 2008)

Parker said:


> That's definitely a Columbia three star, which is made by the westfield company. Probably mid fifties, but you can get exact year by getting the serial by the left rear dropout and using the serial chart at www.oldroads.com . Looks like yours is missing the delta head light and original rear rack, other than that pretty much all there. The coaster brake arm is loose and can easily be fixed.



Thanks, I'll look up the serial number tomorrow.
Its too bad its missing the headlight though because its otherwise in great shape...


----------



## Andrewr05 (Oct 8, 2008)

Parker said:


> You can get exact year by getting the serial by the left rear dropout and using the serial chart at www.oldroads.com.



I looked it up, it is V255337 but I didn't see it in the chart...
:eek:


----------



## Parker (Oct 8, 2008)

Andrewr05 said:


> I looked it up, it is V255337 but I didn't see it in the chart...
> :eek:



It's probably a half stamped W putting it at 1954.


----------



## Andrewr05 (Oct 9, 2008)

Parker said:


> It's probably a half stamped W putting it at 1954.



That could be, thanks.



I don't have the means restore this thing at the moment and I know someone could do a pretty good job on it.

What do you think I could sell it for?
$50?


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 9, 2008)

$50 sounds more than fair.  What city and state?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 10, 2008)

I would agree about the year above- this one appears to be the 1950s style of 3 Star. There was a thread here awhile back about when the change over to the 1950s style took place and the general guess was when the serial numbers changed in 1950. So '54 with that style and serial number would jive.


----------



## Andrewr05 (Oct 10, 2008)

JLarkin said:


> $50 sounds more than fair.  What city and state?



I live in Perkinsville, VT, I've got it listed in the Vermont craigslist _(online classifieds)_ already.


----------

